
Russia Plans Internet Overhaul to Create Secure State Network - jonbaer
https://themoscowtimes.com/articles/russia-plans-internet-overhaul-to-create-secure-state-network-55102
======
hackuser
Two thoughts:

1) Is this different than the U.S. military's, and many others', secure
networks? If not, I'm surprised Russia doesn't already have one.

2) If they plan to use different tech than the Internet, the capabilities of
the network could quickly fall behind. If they use the same tech, any network
this large would seem very vulnerable to attackers, who know the tech very
well and have a large attack surface area. Perhaps it is some compromise which
authenticates endpoints, users, and routes, though even that doesn't seem
sufficient.

------
hackuser
If you are having trouble seeing it (perhaps because JavaScript is disabled),
try the 'Reader View' in your browser.

